
Goodbye to a 15-year-old Debian server - stargrave
http://changelog.complete.org/archives/9969-goodbye-to-a-15-year-old-debian-server
======
zbuf
Let's pause for a moment and agree it takes balls to name a server
'glockenspiel'.

Most of the admins I work with would be unable to log in, due to inability to
spell that.

Perhaps this is part of the tamper-resistent strategy resulting in long
lifetime.

------
Crontab
I _love_ reading stuff like this. Thanks for posting the link OP.

